# British citizen by descent



## Rndebidee (Jan 8, 2012)

It's been 2 months since I applied for British citizenship by descent. The letter I received from Washington which included the return of my passport, my mums passport and birth certificate, stated my application was sent to Liverpool and it could take up to 6 months to process. I haven't heard anything from England nor anything else from the British Embassy in Washington. I was hoping there was going to be some communication as to the status of my application as to where it is along in the process. Guess my question is basically is this pretty much what to expect? I suppose no news is good news and I should just bide my time and worry about it only if the 6 months time frame has come and gone. Why does it take so long to process?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Rndebidee said:


> It's been 2 months since I applied for British citizenship by descent. The letter I received from Washington which included the return of my passport, my mums passport and birth certificate, stated my application was sent to Liverpool and it could take up to 6 months to process. I haven't heard anything from England nor anything else from the British Embassy in Washington. I was hoping there was going to be some communication as to the status of my application as to where it is along in the process. Guess my question is basically is this pretty much what to expect? I suppose no news is good news and I should just bide my time and worry about it only if the 6 months time frame has come and gone. Why does it take so long to process?


Perfectly normal. Many nationality applications are sent to Liverpool for processing, and they have a big backlog. You won't hear anything until they reach a decision, and then probably an email from Washington stating that your documents are ready to be shipped.

Sometimes, when the case is clear cut, reference to Liverpool isn't needed and it can all be decided at British embassy in Washington, but clearly there is an issue or issues that need to be looked at by a caseworker in UK. If you are applying for registration as British citizen, then reference to Liverpool is mandatory. Current wait time for registration is around 3-4 months rather than 6. As you are aware, British nationality law is probably the most complex in the world and deciding who has citizenship - and which type - can be a complicated business requiring an expert to shift through evidence with through knowledge of legislation going back decades.


----------



## Rndebidee (Jan 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Perfectly normal. Many nationality applications are sent to Liverpool for processing, and they have a big backlog. You won't hear anything until they reach a decision, and then probably an email from Washington stating that your documents are ready to be shipped.
> 
> Sometimes, when the case is clear cut, reference to Liverpool isn't needed and it can all be decided at British embassy in Washington, but clearly there is an issue or issues that need to be looked at by a caseworker in UK. If you are applying for registration as British citizen, then reference to Liverpool is mandatory. Current wait time for registration is around 3-4 months rather than 6. As you are aware, British nationality law is probably the most complex in the world and deciding who has citizenship - and which type - can be a complicated business requiring an expert to shift through evidence with through knowledge of legislation going back decades.


 I'm not sure but I think I am applying for registration as British citizen as I was born way before the 1983 "automatically British" category. I just have to have patience and wait for the process to be completed.  Thanks again Joppa for your valuable information as always.


----------



## amoco (Jan 10, 2013)

I am in the process of applying for UK citizenship through descent. I was born the US in 1961,both parents were born in the UK. I have both of their birth certificates along with their marriage certificate. Mother has no passport so I cannot apply through her so I am going to through my father. I am planning on using the NS form from the UK Border Agency but I am nervous it is not the right one. I have perused the form and there are questions about grandparents who are all deceased. Any words of wisdom?

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

amoco said:


> I am in the process of applying for UK citizenship through descent. I was born the US in 1961,both parents were born in the UK. I have both of their birth certificates along with their marriage certificate. Mother has no passport so I cannot apply through her so I am going to through my father. I am planning on using the NS form from the UK Border Agency but I am nervous it is not the right one. I have perused the form and there are questions about grandparents who are all deceased. Any words of wisdom?


You are British by birth if your father was British otherwise than by descent (normally born in UK) and he was married to your mother at the time of your birth. If this applies, there is no need to apply for citizenship and can just go for British passport. You will need, among other things, your father's full birth certificate showing his parents, his marriage certificate and your birth certifcate. If you have your father's current or expired British passport, that will help too. Also find out your paternal grandparents' names, date and place of birth, as they sometimes ask for them.

It's more difficult to derive your citizenship through your mother, because prior to 1983, only married fathers could automatically hand on their nationality to children born outside UK and you would have to register as British.


----------



## amoco (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Joppa for the info. I should say that I have a copy of my fathers birth certificate which I just received from the Glasgow registrar. I am hoping that is sufficient. I am not on the best terms with him and he is now a US citizen so I am unsure if he still has an old UK passport or not. 

Any other advice such as which form to fill out would be helpful. I have been considering the NS form, but should I fill out the Smart Passport form(C1) instead?

Thanks ever so much! I do live in the US so I want to make sure I do this right.

Amoco


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes C1. It asks loads of questions (just helped to complete for family member) but should not present too many difficulties! All passports are now printed in UK and sent out directly to applicants.


----------



## NZexile (Feb 2, 2013)

Have any of you any knowledge of the UKM Form from the UK Borders Agency? I am wondering if it is possible to claim British Citizenship this way, through descent by a British mother. I was born in NZ way before 1983. I have had conflicting replies from the Identity and Passport Service, some who say I have to be Naturalised. My father has a Dutch passport. I am finding it nearly impossible to get a straight answer from any authorities.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

NZexile said:


> Have any of you any knowledge of the UKM Form from the UK Borders Agency? I am wondering if it is possible to claim British Citizenship this way, through descent by a British mother. I was born in NZ way before 1983. I have had conflicting replies from the Identity and Passport Service, some who say I have to be Naturalised. My father has a Dutch passport. I am finding it nearly impossible to get a straight answer from any authorities.


I have just replied on another thread!


----------



## amoco (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice. I am trying to get a copy of my parents marriage certificate as a back up just in case something happens to the original. I have contacted the Kenyan embassy in Los Angeles, but the email comes back as unable to deliver. I was told by the Kenyan embassy in Washington DC that I would have to contact who ever issued it and have written to the church they were married in but have not received a response. I may not be able to get a copy as they were married there in 1957 and a lot has changed since then. If I am not able to obtain a copy, I will deal with it. 

Thanks again for your time.

Amoco


----------

